# Newbie intro



## ShelleyME (Mar 20, 2005)

Hello everybody!  I have been swapping on MUA for about a year now under ShelleyME.  I was not much of a makeup wearer before.  Now, I've got a sickness mainly for MAC.


----------



## Janice (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi ShelleyME! Welcome!! I hope you enjoy the forums and I look forward to seeing you around.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Let one of the staff know if you have any Q's!


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 21, 2005)

welcome ShelleyME to the forum.


----------



## user2 (May 6, 2005)

Hi!

VuittonVictim (a.k.a. Linda) welcomes you to Specktra!

Have fun here!


----------

